# Fastest growing cichlid?



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Are Oscars the fastest growing cichlid?

My red tiger Oscar grew from this...














To this......














In 6mths,


I think that this is a pretty amazing growth rate,
and i was wondering if any of you guys had kept
a cichlid that could match or beat this growth rate?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Whoa man! A few of my cichlids are pretty large but didnt grow that fast in 6 months

Love the pics thanks for posting!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I do think if kept and loved like they are supposed to be that they will grow rather quickly


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think some of the fastest growing fish are oscars, pea**** basses, bay snooks, wolf/jaguar cichlids and snakeheads. The reason I think is because they are all very greedy fish that can eat nearly their own body weight in a single day.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

When I had my oscar he grew like crazy the first year I had him!


----------

